# Floundering In The Wind – Mosquito Lagoon 12/23/10



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice report man, been a while since i read one of yours. Glad to see you back out their. Although i must say, your slacking on the smileys, not enough!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work, what fun would it be if you only fished on nice days? OK... well i guess it would still be fun.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad you made good on a bad weather day. Been waiting for them to show up in that first spot (consistently), doesn't seem to be happening like in past winters.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It was a tad sporty out there. ;D All credit goes to Jeff for coming up with options to stay on the water. I was all but ready to throw in the towel there at one point, but I'm glad we toughed it out and caught some fish. Would I do it again? Probably. 
By the way, after a nice dinner of stuffed flounder, my wife has decided that they are my new favorite species and should target them every trip. Yum!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> nice report man, been a while since i read one of yours. Glad to see you back out their. Although i must say, your slacking on the smileys, not enough!


Thank you!   I'm starting to get back into the fishing groove again, so as I adjust to my new job and schedule I should start posting more often again. 



> nice work,  what fun would it be if you only fished on nice days?      OK... well i guess it would still be fun.


You're right, very often the worst weather days are the best fishing days. This just wasn't one of them.  :



> Glad you made good on a bad weather day.  Been waiting for them to show up in that first spot (consistently), doesn't seem to be happening like in past winters.


Appreciate that.   Like I said, it was worth going, even if it wasn't a banner outing.



> It was a tad sporty out there. ;D All credit goes to Jeff for coming up with options to stay on the water. I was all but ready to throw in the towel there at one point, but I'm glad we toughed it out and caught some fish. Would I do it again? Probably.
> By the way, after a nice dinner of stuffed flounder, my wife has decided that they are my new favorite species and should target them every trip. Yum!!


Thanks for that Jason, but desprate times call for desprate measures.  ;D Besides, if you hadn't caught 90% of the fish that day, it would have been one lousy report for sure...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

great report as always!
You probably do the best write ups on any board. lol


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats the mentality that sets the real fisherman apart! tight work out of a less than ideal day!


----------

